# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Dua te gjej nje kenge.

## crazy girl94

dikush mund te me thote cilat jane kenget e reja qe kan dale kte vit gjat vjeshtes dhe dimrit??? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nice_Boy

_hajj Crazy..


Futu tek një site këtu ku njëherit kliko DOWNLOAD MP3 SHQIP , pastaj kur të hapet faqja tjetër prap e ke një links lart tek menyja mp3 2009 i ke gjitha emrat e këngëtarve që kan nxjerr Albume gjat këtij viti po ashtu ke mundësin me i download(ruajt) në pc tënde ato këng që ty të pëlqejn._

----------


## crazy girl94

faleminderit

----------


## jetmirking

Pershendetje te gjitheve.Jam duke kerkuar muzike per ne palester(Fitness-BadyBuilding),nese keni mundesi te me gjeni do te kishit ndihmuar shume.Flm per mirkuptimin,kaloni mire.

----------


## nynuthka

Si mund te shkarkoj kenge nga youtube?

----------


## -BATO-

Unë  kam provuar shumë por nuk ka program më të mirë e më të shpejtë se ky. Me këtë mund të bësh çdo gjë.
E Instalon në kompjuter dhe mbledh mendjen.

FREE STUDIO

----------


## Sergei

Menyra me e thjeshte eshte te perdoresh *internet download manager*.Rrit edhe shpejtesine e shkarkimit.

----------


## besidv

DVDVideoSoft

----------


## Luftetare

www.vidtomp3.com        me kete link e merr URL dhe dowloadon

----------


## nynuthka

ok flm per sygjerimet

----------


## the admiral

shkarko REAL PLAYER. une ka tre vite qe e perdore.

sa here qe hap youtube dhe çfaredo lloj faqeje tjeter qe ka video, djathtas lart videos del automatikisht nje etikete ku shkruan: download with real player.
mjafton te klikosh ate dhe e shkarkon per shume pak kohe.

eshte programi me praktik. 
une i kam provuar edhe ato qe kane permendur me lart...

----------


## kleos

www.vidtomp3.com  eshte i thjeshte fare , ske nevoje ta downolad si program , mjafton ti besh copy/paste url-ne .

----------


## Pro Consulting

Gjithashtu eshte edhe Youtube downloader .. mund ta kerkosh ne google.

----------


## woodstock

> Si mund te shkarkoj kenge nga youtube?


Ske nevoje per asnje program!
Hap www.keepvid.com  - 
pas ben copy URL ate qe do nga Youtube dhe vendose ne dritaren ku shkruan url dhe download..

shpesh te shfaqet keshtu -

 Download   (FLV - Low Quality)

 Download   (FLV - Medium Quality)

 Download   (MP4 - High Quality)

Mp4 zgjate me teper ne download,por eshte kualitet i larte.

me t'mira

----------


## fiki_godfather

free studio asht me e mira dhe ky mundesh me convertu ne shum menyra dhe shum opcione tjera

----------


## Erjola-Ajsbergu

youtube downloader...
kerkoje te google pastaj instaloje ne comp....eshte sh i thjeshte.....
Shkarkon kengen bashke me videoclipin....

----------


## Cold Fusion

> youtube downloader...
> kerkoje te google pastaj instaloje ne comp....eshte sh i thjeshte.....
> Shkarkon kengen bashke me videoclipin....


E ce do me videoclip jo cilesor sic eshte formati i .FLV? Nese i do ti marresh kenget te convertuara perdor kete web: Http://www.video2mp3.net

Ku te thot: Video URL, vendos linkun e YouTube.

Me poshte te jep dy te dhena: - Standard Quality dhe - High Quality. 

Mua personalisht me ka mbaruar pune shume, nuk pres te shkarkoj 12 MB nje video FLV dhe pastaj te rri dhe ta convertoj ne mp3. Kur e merr direkte kengen te convertuar dhe max 4 mb.

----------


## Erjola-Ajsbergu

> E ce do me videoclip jo cilesor sic eshte formati i .FLV? Nese i do ti marresh kenget te convertuara perdor kete web: Http://www.video2mp3.net
> 
> Ku te thot: Video URL, vendos linkun e YouTube.
> 
> Me poshte te jep dy te dhena: - Standard Quality dhe - High Quality. 
> 
> Mua personalisht me ka mbaruar pune shume, nuk pres te shkarkoj 12 MB nje video FLV dhe pastaj te rri dhe ta convertoj ne mp3. Kur e merr direkte kengen te convertuar dhe max 4 mb.


ok nqs nuk e do me videoclip perdor edhe kte tjetren http://www.flv2mp3.com/.
eshte shume e shpejte .......un gjithmone e perdor kur dua te shkarkoj kenge pa videoclip....

----------


## Cold Fusion

> ok nqs nuk e do me videoclip perdor edhe kte tjetren http://www.flv2mp3.com/.
> eshte shume e shpejte .......un gjithmone e perdor kur dua te shkarkoj kenge pa videoclip....


Te jet per faqe Erjola, po te nxjerr ketu nja 200 cop. Problemi kush eshte me sakta dhe ti jep cilesin me te mire. Qe mund ta besh CD ose MP3 pa frike. Jo te filloje kenga 10 sekonda me vones, sic ndodh zakonisht me kenget qe shkarkohen nga YouTube. Ndersa faqja qe dhash une me lart, i converton dhe fillon muzika direkte, jo te rrish te presesh kush e ka ndertuar videon, kush e ka rregulluar etj.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erjola-Ajsbergu

> Te jet per faqe Erjola, po te nxjerr ketu nja 200 cop. Problemi kush eshte me sakta dhe ti jep cilesin me te mire. Qe mund ta besh CD ose MP3 pa frike. Jo te filloje kenga 10 sekonda me vones, sic ndodh zakonisht me kenget qe shkarkohen nga YouTube. Ndersa faqja qe dhash une me lart, i converton dhe fillon muzika direkte, jo te rrish te presesh kush e ka ndertuar videon, kush e ka rregulluar etj.


po edhe un kam provuar sh faqe te cilat sbenin gje po tani kam gjet qetesi me kte faqe qe dhashe me pare qe per 2 min e shkarkon kengen.....tani se di nqs nuk del ka zgjidhje te tjera qe kan dhene pjestare te tjere....

----------

